# New Spigen Tough Armor Case



## Splinterdog (Nov 6, 2020)

When I bought the Galaxy Note 20 Ultra last month there weren't any decent cases to be found, so I bought a cheap Samsung clear case for minimal protection. Eventually I found this Spigen Tough Armor case which is what I had on the Note 8 and frankly, it's brilliant.
I especially like the fact that the camera bump becomes recessed into the case for maximum protection and no wobble when you put the phone down. It's also got a handy kickstand for watching videos and the like.
Expensive, but well worth the money and I simply love the design.


----------



## X71200 (Nov 6, 2020)

Spigens are great. I've had a rugged armor for my Mi 8 and Moto Z, pretty much can't go wrong with them. My current Realme didn't have proper cover options and have a layer of plastic over its glass back, so I'm still only using it with a transparent silicone cover.


----------



## Splinterdog (Nov 6, 2020)

The good things is that the Note 20 came with tempered glass protection as standard, so I'm fully armed now.


----------



## Palladium (Nov 8, 2020)

I'm being using Spigen cases since 2013, their quality/price ratio is outstanding.

I prefer their fully rubberized designs like the Neo Hybrid though, they withstand day-to-day abrasion much better than the later versions of Slim/Tough armor that tends to flake paint after a while.


----------



## timta2 (Nov 8, 2020)

I spent a lot of time reading case reviews for my phone and people were ranting about how good Spigen cases were. I wasn't familiar with the brand, but after buying it all I can say is that I'm Impressed. Sometimes I like just picking up my phone because of how good the case feels in my hand.


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 8, 2020)

that brand is good, the difference between these stuff sometimes in 0, something mm


----------



## GamerGuy (Apr 16, 2021)

Spigen is my go to case brand for my phones, I had a Spigen case for the P30 Pro which I had sold away. I have a Slim Armor Pro for my Z Fold 2, it's the best case for the Fold 2 imo.

Pretty sure I have a Spigen case for my spare phone, a Note 10+ but not using it now as I'm happy with the Nillkin case currently in use.


----------



## robot zombie (Apr 16, 2021)

I thought you were talking about armored spriggans for a sec and panicked. Putting one of those in armor would be a deep moral issue for me.


----------



## GamerGuy (Apr 16, 2021)

robot zombie said:


> I thought you were talking about armored spriggans for a sec and panicked. Putting one of those in armor would be a deep moral issue for me.


LOL! I actually didn't know what you were talking about, had to google 'spriggans', hadn't played Elder Scrolls for a long while, plus I didn't get that far into the game.


----------



## robot zombie (Apr 16, 2021)

I don't know if I pity you for not finishing Skyrim or envy you for never having encountered a spriggan unprepared.


----------



## GamerGuy (Jun 5, 2021)

A good case is important for the protection of a treasured phone, but let's not forget that a good screen protector (SP) is also vital. I was reaching for my Note 10+ whilst still carrying my Fold 2, I was rather careless with my actions, having barely held the Note 10+ in my hand before lifting it off the desk. I slipped outta my grasp and fell on its front edge, striking the edge of my Caselabs case. I was not at all surprised to see that the edge of the SP cracked with hairline crack 3/4 way down, and a crack all the way up from point of impact. 






But, I'm happy to report that there was absolutely nothing wrong with the original screen. I've since had a good TG SP mounted on my Note 10+ again, I'm getting old and a little careless at times. Can't explain any better than to have this as an example as to why a good TG SP is so important for the overall protection of a phone.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Jun 5, 2021)

I have a lowly Moto G6...but I still use a Spigen Tough Armor case.  It is an excellent case cover, very durable.  I've owned it for a year or so and you can't tell it wasn't purchased yesterday.  Still looks brand new.

The Spigen and a Lamicall "A" Stand has made me a happy camper.

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## robot zombie (Jun 5, 2021)

GamerGuy said:


> A good case is important for the protection of a treasured phone, but let's not forget that a good screen protector (SP) is also vital. I was reaching for my Note 10+ whilst still carrying my Fold 2, I was rather careless with my actions, having barely held the Note 10+ in my hand before lifting it off the desk. I slipped outta my grasp and fell on its front edge, striking the edge of my Caselabs case. I was not at all surprised to see that the edge of the SP cracked with hairline crack 3/4 way down, and a crack all the way up from point of impact.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a nice save, right on the curve! The last hard screen protector I used survived a direct impact... the screen underneath, however, did not. It was quite impressive, in its own special way. My poor Moto Z4, though.

This one is clearly much better quality. Right now I basically trust in the Otter and pray that I never have a direct hit on the screen of my G8, from the now 'out of the game' LG. I do agree, a good screen protector is vital... and yet it is so hard to find them for beveled screens. I couldn't get an Otter case with the integrated protector for this phone because of that. For whatever reason, that tiny little curve makes it tricky.


----------



## GamerGuy (Jun 5, 2021)

It's a Zeelot SP IIRC, good quality stuff. The replacement SP is pretty good quality too, and in my neck of the woods, there are many phone accessories shops that sell high quality SP (like the one I just got, it seems to have better on screen FP sensitivity than the Zeelot). Cost me just as much though, but I figured having a good SP would save me in the long run, like what had just happened. Replacing the Note 10+ screen would have cost me a wad of cash if not for the SP.


----------



## firefly36 (Nov 19, 2021)

I been using spigen cases for years on my phones. I can definately recommend it!


----------



## bonehead123 (Nov 19, 2021)

Spigen cases ++++++++++....

Used on my last 8 phones, neveranottaproblemo...

'nuff said


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 19, 2021)

Oh shit, Im trippin on caffeine (Bought a mokapot on early black friday deals) and i thought that Spigen was starting to make PC cases.

My train of tought was:

(A) oh shit, Spigen making PC cases.

(B) Thermaltake is gonna rippem a new one for their use of 'Tough Armour' brand/product line.


I always did like Spigen stuff though. I almost had one for my Oppo Find 7A but that made it a bit too chunky to put in my waist holster/pouch


----------

